# [SOLVED][REISER4]Problem z X'ami po zwisie kompa.

## Nomen

Hello

Wrocilem dzisiaj z pracy i zastalem zwieszonego kompa. Calkowity brak reakcji, wiec dalem sobie spokoj zresetowalem.

Po restarcie nie pojawia mi sie graficzny ekran logowania. Jest za to graficzne tlo. Restart iXow nic nie daje.

Usunalem xdm'a z autostartu i probowalem uruchomic manualnie oto co dostalem.

startx

```
xauth:  creating new authority file /home/nomen/.serverauth.6626

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.17-rc3-no2 i686

Current Operating System: Linux cain 2.6.17-rc3-no2 #4 SMP PREEMPT Wed Feb 21 12:01:20 GMT 2007 i686

Build Date: 04 February 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb 27 22:52:34 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

wine: cannot find '/home/nomen/.wine/drive_c/gry/Sshock2/shock2.exe'

waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

xsetroot:  unable to open display ''
```

startkde

```
/usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde: line 61: /home/nomen/.kde/share/config/startupconfigkeys: Input/output error

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde: line 77: /home/nomen/.kde/share/config/startupconfig: Input/output error
```

Troche jestem zgubiony ,bo ostatnio nic nie instalowalem ani nie grzebalem w systemie.

Krach nastapil po zwisie kompa, ktorego rowniez juz dawno nie doswiadczylem.

Jakies sugestie ??

DODANE

Okazuje sie ze to problem z REISER4.

Niestety nie moge go naprawic. 

Odpalilem fsck.reiser4 z livecd i wywala sie na 94%.

Czy moge w jakis sposob uratowac ten system ??

P.S. Wracam do EXT3 :/ ,tylko nie chce mi sie gentoo stawiac od nowa. Jakies sugestie ?? 

Zaznaczam ,ze wiem jak to zrobic tylko nie chce skopiowac uszkodzonego systemu plikow

----------

## kneczaj

myślę, że tak jak mówisz dobrze skopiować system na nową partycję, błędów nie skopiujesz na pewno, najwyżej nie będzie się dało przegrać pewnych plików więc zrób tak żeby pomijało pliki, których nie może czytać. Jak już odpalisz gentoo z nowej partycji to zapuść revdep-rebuild i wszystko powinno chodzić.

Nie polecam ext3, jeśli chodzi o szybkość działania to nie wypada najlepiej, a poza tym zauważyłem, że na sam system plików ext3 (jak jeszcze nie skopiujesz nic na tą partycję) idzie około 15% miejsca na dysku, nie licząc już strat miejsca na małe pliki związane z wielkością klastra. Przykład na ext3 samo portage zajmowało mi, jak pamiętam ~700MB, teraz mam portage na reiser4 i zajmuje ~220MB, a na reiserfs pewnie byłoby około 280MB.

Polecam system 

 - reiserfs na / (jeszcze nigdy mnie nie zawiódł) 

 - reiser4 na /usr/portage (portage możesz zawsze nowe zaciągnąć jak się coś zwali)

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> Jakies sugestie ?? 

 

Naprzykład taka.

Ale i tak wolę Reiserfs. Dziesiątki przymusowych resetów i dane nienaruszone.

Ext3 z tipsami mam na kilku partycjach z danymi.

----------

## Nomen

No w końcu poszło.

Ściągnąłem Conrad livecd, odpaliłem i poszło.(Wcześniej próbowałem z RR4 )

Chociaż pokazał kilka błędów których nie potrafił naprawić.

Po powrocie do iksów brakuje mi troche ikon. Teraz zastanawiam się co robić. 

1. Zostać przy obecnym systemi plików 

2. Wrócić do Ext3 i go trochę podtuningować.

Na ReiserFS raczej się nie zdecyduję - potwornie wolno mi działał.

Koniec końców daję SOLVED.

----------

## Aktyn

Moze jfs? Ja mam amd64 i kiedyś nie działał za bardzo na tym systemie, znaczy sie czasem sobie zapomniał zrzucić dane na dysk. Ale to było 10 m-cy temu. Kusi mnie test na jfs ponownie.

teraz mam:

/usr - xfs ( tylko tutaj, ale nie polecam na / )

/var - reiserfs ( zmniejszony sizeblock, jesli dobrze pamietam. Tu mam portage )

/ oraz /home - ext3

----------

## kneczaj

ja miałem / na jfs jakieś pół roku temu, odradzam

Miałem zwis kompa i dokładnie takie symptomy jak Nomen. System nie wstał, zapuściłem fsck.jfs z LiveCD, a ten bez pytania z powodu błędów w systemie plików po prostu skasował mi połowę danych i musiałem zainstalować gentoo od początku.

----------

